# LONG ISLAND WEATHER 16-17



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

LOOKS LIKE ITS GETTING COLDER ALITTLE EARLY THIS SEASON,
HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD SUMMER .
BETTER GET READY . HOPING LIKE A LITTLE BOY FOR A WHITE XMAS
LOL.


----------



## JohnJr (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks like we'll get some salt/sanding in the next couple weeks at least


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

looks like 1-3 followed by rain and 60 degrees on sunday
better get out there and salt while you can lol


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Well i missed the first storm...had to replace an angle cyl, which was leaking . By the time i fixed it all was raining and missed chance to push an easy start to the season.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

Not a bad start to the season. we had 3-4'' nice little event to get the season started


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sooo, when is next one?? Anyone have a clue?


----------



## snowpusha (Jan 27, 2016)

Tomorrow (the 7th) looks like eastern L.I should get 4-8 inches


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

A dusting back west...little bit of action this morn.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Good luck everyone with this first one. Really enjoy weekend storms.


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice fluffy powder. Absolutely loved it


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

yes, was nice first storm..almost 10". Easy to push


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Will this be anything to push you think?


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Ten inches in Holbrook so it was worth 18 hours plowing roads. Nice since we finished before everyone woke up.


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

WHERE IS THE WINTER...will February be our savior?!?


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Any weather guessers for Thursday?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

L.I.Mike said:


> Any weather guessers for Thursday?


Chance of snow


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

looks like we will be getting a good one on Thursday hope everyone is ready.


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

6- 10...maybe more

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...rm+Watch&lat=40.8623&lon=-73.048#.WJqNEPkrJhE


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Stay safe and may nothing break. I hate heavy wet snow.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

we have a dusting in western ny, downstate will be taking over buffalos reputation...:laugh::clapping:lowblue:


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

hope everyone did alright this storm aside from my saltex salter being a POS everything went well. lol looks like we have the chance of a huge coastal storm if everything works out for next Thursday /Friday.
finally some daily hope of near future snow for long island .


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Any thoughts on this one? They say it starting around 10pm, but its still 50 deg... I see 3-5"

Then possibly more next week...


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Guess this thread is dead..


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

Any thoughts on next week. Monday - Tuesday?


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hopefully better than this waste of a storm


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Tuesday looks promising


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

So far wet roads and not much else. Hope you all have enough milk and bread.


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

what a bust that was. But, was a good sign to see snow in December.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Guys - where is the furthest WEST you can get bulk salt? Even into Queens and Brooklyn would be better. Need some alternatives. Thanks


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Any thoughts on tonight? Supposed to be few inches. With the temp where it is it should mostly all stick.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Supposed to be a max of 3 but who knows.Plow is on in case the town calls.


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey Mike, just curious if the town did call you on that last one. We went out to do some lots, was nice easy one to test out the equip for the year but town never called. To us definitely looked as if it needed it. We are in Centereach/Lake Grove area where we do streets. What route do they have you doing? Its BS now with the GPS's


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Town will not call unless it is 3 inches with more on the way.I plow by Good Shepherd church in Holbrook. The gps tracker does not bother me since I never leave my sector. If I do leave I call my contact at the town to get permission.Never had a problem but I have been plowing for them for 15 years.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Looks good for Saturday. Nice way to say goodby 2017


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah nice and cold to have every inch stick.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

This 2 inch crap sucks. We need a good eight inches of light and fluffy.


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah true that!


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Well that was fun. 30 hours worth $$$ and nothing broke. Hope you all did well.


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Soooo....whats up with the "good winter" we're supposed to be having. It keeps warming up enough to rain then gets cold again. WTF.


----------

